# Hi I'm New Here! From Argentina.



## Pablo Burchardt (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all, long time ago that I'm reading this forum and decided to subscribe to share with you my experience Applicable, projects, doubts, among others.As well as being able to help this to my reach. I speak a little about me: My name is Paul Burchardt'm from Rosario - Argentina and I have 14 years.Keep aquariums since I was a baby, because my father always maintained aquariums at home ah, but I start to take care of them at age 9 but followed with cold water fish. At the age of 11 and to charge me one hundred percent of all aquariums at home at the time were 2 for bored me to maintain backward and cold water fish.I wanted to go for more by that I mean warm water fish, my first fish of water quality were few Geophagus surinamensis with beautiful astronotus Ocellatus. Throughout the years and kept many species eh cichlids, I have an attraction to this family I love ah. I prefer American cichlids but if I have to make a Throughout the years and kept many species eh cichlids, I have an attraction to this family I love ah. I prefer American cichlids but if I have to make a Throughout the years and kept many species eh cichlids, I have an attraction to this family I love ah. I prefer American cichlids but if I have to make a Serious scale as follows: First: Cichlids of Central America and North America. 
Second: South American Cichlids 
Third: African riverine cichlids 
Fourth: Lake Victoria cichlids
Fifth tanganiyika Lake Cichlids
Sixth: Cichlids from Lake Malawi 
Seventh: Cichlids of Madagascar 
Eighth: Asian Cichlids 
Ninth: Unclassifiable Cichlids.
At the moment I have the experience of cichlids kept haver all america and africa river cichlids. Right now I have a community american cichlid tank of 480 liters And in the process of cycling an aquarium of 350 liters for Amphilophus Labiatum and 2 tanks of 100 liters for the breeding and reproduction of species of Lake Victoria. All these tanks will be populated this Weekend, as already completed the process of cycling and ready to populate. In the community I have 480 liters including 2 species of African riverine cichlids.And among those 4 tanks armed'm currently maintain my own fish room! In which desire and raise reproduccir cichlid species. Okay fellow that's all for now,In a few hours with more time I'll be reviewing the forum, answering questions and making issues. So if you want to see something I'm at your dispocicion! Greetings and sorry if I have had failures spellings, is that not being my tongue although I can speak it wrong .. Regards and many thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!


----------



## Pablo Burchardt (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome also Pablo. Looking forward to seeing more of you and your tanks and fish. Pictures are great and always well received if you have any to share.


----------



## Pablo Burchardt (Jun 4, 2013)

Good day my fellow. I'd be happy to present my fish, then when can upload photos. They can be upload from photobucket?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes just copy the img link from photobucket into the CF post.


----------



## jamesjay (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Pablo Burchardt ! welcome to this forum....
If you have any difficulty feel free to ask any thing?


----------

